# store-bought packets



## secondlife

Hello: alguien me puede ayudar con esta oracion?

Mrs. Hooser cooked from store-bought packets for her own children, the extravagantly named Tildy Ann and her younger brother, Tom, which on the whole, Max felt, may have added years to the children’s odds of survival. 
Malliet, G. M. (2011-09-13). Wicked Autumn: A Mystery (Max Tudor Novel) (p. 13). Minotaur Books. Kindle Edition. 
 La Sra. Hooser cocinaba los paquetes comprados de sus propios hijos, elextravagante llamado Tildy Ann y su hermano menor, Tom, cual en general, Maxsentía, que podía haberle añadido años a las posibilidades de sobrevivencia desus hijos.


Ayuda por favor


----------



## Vol Nation

Wow!  You are reading some fairly heavy material!!  

Creo que Ud. la tiene entendida bastante bien.  No sé cuando se escribiese éste texto, pero parece anticuado – o por lo menos bien exagerado, mal formado y sin duda mal (o sobre) puntuado.  De todos modos, mi intento:

Para sus hijos – la exageradamente llamado Tildy Ann y su hermano menor, Tom – La Sra. Hooser ya cocinó comida que había sacado de paquetes pre empaquetadas, lo cual tomando todo en cuenta, creyó Max, podría haberles añadido años a las probabilidades de sobrevivencia a los niños. 

Sé muy bien que no soy el autor, y a veces los libros se escriben como si hablasen los personajes en un dialecto u otro.  Pero no la entendí bien la cita original, y trataba de organizarla para que transmitiera (lo que yo creo ser) el sentido deseado.  Es posible que haya fracasado; a ver lo que digan los demás. 

(Note:  A mí no me suena bien “may have added years to the children’s odds of survival.”  One doesn’t add “years” to “odds” of survival.  It seems to me a lazy sentence.  I believe the sentence would be more correct if it were: “…Max felt it may have added to the children’s odds of survival” OR “…Max felt it may have added years to the children’s life.”  Por lo tanto, yo diría: “…creyó Max que podría haberles mejorado las posibilidades de sobrevivencia a los niños” _O_ “creyó Max que podría haberles mejorado las posibilidades de que los niños sobrevivieran.”)


----------



## oskminster

Como dice el anterior compañero, éste fragmento suena anticuado, no es totalmente incorrecto gramaticalmente, pero está claro que no encontraríamos frases como esta en una novela contemporánea. En cualquier caso, te dejo mi intento por si te es de ayuda:

_"La señora Hooser, cocinó los paquetes comprados en la tienda para sus hijos: el extravagante Tildy Ann y su hermano pequeño Tom, lo que en definitiva Max pensó, pudo haber sumado años a las probabilidades de supervivencia de los niños."

_Soy consciente de haber cambiado algún signo de puntuación, pero es como a mí me sonaría mejor este texto dicho con un lenguaje lo más común posible.


----------



## Vol Nation

oskminster said:


> Como dice el anterior compañero, éste fragmento suena anticuado, no es totalmente incorrecto gramaticalmente, pero está claro que no encontraríamos frases como esta en una novela contemporánea. En cualquier caso, te dejo mi intento por si te es de ayuda:
> 
> _"La señora Hooser, cocinó los paquetes comprados en la tienda para sus hijos: el extravagante Tildy Ann y su hermano pequeño Tom, lo que en definitiva Max pensó, pudo haber sumado años a las probabilidades de supervivencia de los niños."
> 
> _Soy consciente de haber cambiado algún signo de puntuación, pero es como a mí me sonaría mejor este texto dicho con un lenguaje lo más común posible.



De acuerdo, excepto en cuanto al nombre de Tidly Ann.  Dice "extravagantly named," lo cual se refiere a su nombre y no a ella misma.


----------



## oskminster

Bien visto Vol Nation, se agradece.


----------



## KirkandRafer

oskminster said:


> Como dice el anterior compañero, éste fragmento suena anticuado, no es totalmente incorrecto gramaticalmente, pero está claro que no encontraríamos frases como esta en una novela contemporánea. En cualquier caso, te dejo mi intento por si te es de ayuda:
> 
> _"La señora Hooser, cocinó los paquetes comprados en la tienda para sus hijos: el extravagante Tildy Ann y su hermano pequeño Tom, lo que en definitiva Max pensó, pudo haber sumado años a las probabilidades de supervivencia de los niños."
> 
> _Soy consciente de haber cambiado algún signo de puntuación, pero es como a mí me sonaría mejor este texto dicho con un lenguaje lo más común posible.


Me temo que hay algunos que simplemente no puedes cambiar. Entre sujeto y verbo no puedes poner coma alguna: "La señora Hooser cocinó".


----------



## blasita

No entiendo por qué 'cocinó'; si es que entiendo bien el contexto, yo diría 'cocinaba' ya que no fue en una ocasión en concreto sino que lo hacía normalmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Vol Nation

blasita said:


> No entiendo por qué 'cocinó'; si es que entiendo bien el contexto, yo diría 'cocinaba' ya que no fue en una ocasión en concreto sino que lo hacía normalmente.
> 
> Saludos.



Bien dicho.  Diría que la suya es lo más probable.  Supongo que dependería del contexto que nos falta.


----------



## blasita

Vol Nation said:


> Bien dicho.  Diría que la suya es lo más probable.  Supongo que dependería del contexto que nos falta.



Gracias. Con el contexto que ya tenemos veo bastante improbable que el hecho de cocinar para sus hijos una vez comida comprada en la tienda, pueda aumentar sus años de vida.

Un saludo.


----------



## oskminster

De acuerdo con todo, digamos que podría quedar así:

_"La señora Hooser cocinaba los paquetes comprados en la tienda para sus hijos: el extravagante llamado Tildy Ann y su hermano pequeño Tom, lo que en definitiva Max pensó, pudo haber sumado años a las probabilidades de supervivencia de los niños."

_Creo que coincidiremos en que es lo más aproximado, y aún así, no suena nada bien construida. Saludos


----------



## blasita

oskminster said:


> _"La señora Hooser cocinaba los paquetes comprados en la tienda para sus hijos: el extravagante llamado Tildy Ann y su hermano pequeño Tom, lo que en definitiva Max pensó, pudo haber sumado años a las probabilidades de supervivencia de los niños."
> 
> _Creo que coincidiremos en que es lo más aproximado, y aún así, no suena nada bien construida



Sí, de acuerdo, la verdad es que no me suena bien pero no es un texto fácil de traducir. Me atrevo a dar unas ideas más: 

*Quizás cambiar el principio: 'lo/la comida de la tienda/que compraba en la tienda ...'
*Si se dice 'extravagante llamado' a mí me parece que significa que el extravagante es él, no el nombre. Quizás: 'el de nombre extravagante/peculiar', etc.
*'..., lo que, (en general/teniendo todo en cuenta), Max creía que podía ...'. No entiendo por qué se traduce 'on the whole' por 'en definitiva', pero no digo que no sea correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

*Extravagantly* es un adverbio que modifica a *named*: _el llamado extravagantemente/de forma extravagante Tildy Ann_. Por otro lado, puntuaría la acotación entre comas: _lo que en definitiva*, pensó Max,* pudo haber...
_
Saludos


----------



## oskminster

Menudo rompecabezas de frase! 

_"La señora Hooser cocinaba los paquetes comprados en la tienda para sus hijos, el llamado *extravagantemente* Tildy Ann y su hermano pequeño Tom, lo que en *definitiva*, Max pensó, pudo haber sumado años a las probabilidades de supervivencia de los niños."

_Extravagantemente: se me pasó, sorry
En definitiva: no es la traducción literal de "wich on the whole" pero es lo que mejor se me adapta a la frase, quizá os suene mejor "lo que en su totalidad", pero a mi no m encaja con el contexto.

más sugerencias?


----------



## Vol Nation

Me gusta las sugerencias.  Les tengo que decir que salí de la matríz hablando inglés, y he leído textos de todo estilo - los clásicos del Siglo XVIII hasta el tebeo en los domingos.  Y ese texto no me suena para NADA.

Un pensamiento:  Estoy de acuerdo que el contexto que tenemos probablemente dictará el uso de "cocinaba."  Pero apuesto que el texto más largo transmitiere algo como: In the 1930s, Mrs. Hooser cooked store bought packages for her kids....

No dirá esomismo, pero es posible que el texto se vaya poniendo límites temporales en la acción de cocinar.  ¿Si fuera así, quedarían Uds con el imperfecto?

Vol Nation


----------



## Vol Nation

oskminster said:


> Menudo rompecabezas de frase!
> 
> _"La señora Hooser cocinaba los paquetes comprados en la tienda para sus hijos, el llamado *extravagantemente* Tildy Ann y su hermano pequeño Tom, lo que en *definitiva*, Max pensó, pudo haber sumado años a las probabilidades de supervivencia de los niños."
> 
> _Extravagantemente: se me pasó, sorry
> En definitiva: no es la traducción literal de "wich on the whole" pero es lo que mejor se me adapta a la frase, quizá os suene mejor "lo que en su totalidad", pero a mi no m encaja con el contexto.
> 
> más sugerencias?



Me gusta lo de "en definitiva."  Sólo diría que "on the whole" da la idea, sin duda, que aunque habrá positivos y negativos la decisión que se tomase - que esa decisión lo tomó todo en cuenta.  Por ejemplo:  I am trying to decide whether to buy a BMW or a Mercedes.  Both are good cars and both are prestigious and, in fact, both have been known to have mechanical problems at high mileages.  But I like the Mercedes' new engine.  I could be wrong, but on the whole I think a Mercedes is a better purchase for me.

No soy nativo, y por esa razón les pido sugerencias.  ¿Llevará "en definitiva" el mismo connotación?  Yo diría que no, pero Uds sabrán mejor que yo.  Gracias, Vol Nation


----------



## oskminster

I am trying to decide whether to buy a BMW or a Mercedes.  Both are good cars and both are prestigious and, in fact, both have been known to have mechanical problems at high mileages.  But I like the Mercedes' new engine.  I could be wrong, but *on the whole* I think a Mercedes is a better purchase for me.

Buena observación, la verdad es que es más complejo aún de lo que parecía ¿verdad?, para mí, en el ejemplo que pones, "on the whole" hace referencia a "considerando todos los aspectos anteriores", y no encuentro mejor forma de expresar eso que "en definitiva". A ver si alguien nos aporta algo mejor, no estoy fino hoy. Gracias Vol Nation.


----------



## luo.mai

Vol Nation said:


> Me gusta las sugerencias.  Les tengo que decir que salí de la matríz hablando inglés, y he leído textos de todo estilo - los clásicos del Siglo XVIII hasta el tebeo en los domingos.  Y ese texto no me suena para NADA.
> 
> Un pensamiento:  Estoy de acuerdo que el contexto que tenemos probablemente dictará el uso de "cocinaba."  Pero apuesto que el texto más largo transmitiere algo como: In the 1930s, Mrs. Hooser cooked store bought packages for her kids....
> 
> No dirá esomismo, pero es posible que el texto se vaya poniendo límites temporales en la acción de cocinar.  ¿Si fuera así, quedarían Uds con el imperfecto?


Pienso que el imperfecto es necesario porque se habla de su costumbre.


----------



## inib

No puede ser ni "*el* extravagante Tildy Ann", ni "*el* extravagante llamad*o *Tildy Ann" ni "*el* llamad*o* extravagantemente Tildy Ann" ni "*el* de nombre extravagante", ¡porque Tildy Ann es chica! (Lo deduzco por el "her" que va a continuación del nombre).


----------



## Lurrezko

inib said:


> No puede ser ni "*el* extravagante Tildy Ann", ni "*el* extravagante llamad*o *Tildy Ann" ni "*el* llamad*o* extravagantemente Tildy Ann" ni "*el* de nombre extravagante", ¡porque Tildy Ann es chica! (Lo deduzco por el "her" que va a continuación del nombre).



Buena deducción.


----------



## roanheads

oskminster.                               " on the whole "---" en general"
Saludos.


----------



## secondlife

Hi:
gracias por tu analisis, lo leere otra vez, me gusta la ultima oracion tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## secondlife

Hi Vol Nation:
gracias por tu analisis, lo leere otra vez, me gusta la ultima oracion tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## secondlife

Oskminster:
Me gusta la forma en la que lo traduces, it make more sense than the way I translated it.


----------



## secondlife

Hi blasita:
You are right, it is cocinaba, era una ación repetida! De eso no hay duda


----------



## secondlife

HI blasita:
Puede que estes correcta en lo que dices de que el hecho de cocinar comida comprada en la tienda, o media hecha ya, haga el efecto contrario a lo que dice en el texto, a sus hijos, pero hay mucha ironía en el texto.


----------



## secondlife

Hi everyone:
Thank you so much for all the help. Gracias de veras. 
El texto es:

Malliet, G. M. (2011-09-13). Wicked Autumn: A Mystery (Max Tudor Novel) (p. 5). Minotaur Books. Kindle Edition. 
Una literatura muy bonita aunque complicada ,  Todavia no termino de leer!, pero se los recominedo, si tratan de traducirlo aprenderan muchisisisisimo!


----------

